# Solved: locked for editing error [excel]



## donnj (Sep 16, 2005)

my end user attempts to open a file on a network drive and gets file locked for editing by <username> The only trouble is the user name is his. He verified he is not in the file any thoughts?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

several, actually.

Can you log into the app from any pc on the network? not then end user, you.

What are the odds that the end user was using another pc on the network, and left hte app running?

Finally, has he/she tried the obvious and rebooted their system? 

I've seen this before, a looooooooong time ago, and for hte life of me I cannot figure out how it was resolved.....but let's eliminate the obvious first.


----------



## donnj (Sep 16, 2005)

when I attempt to access the file I get an error that it is locked for editing but it does give me, not the end user an option for read only


----------



## donnj (Sep 16, 2005)

and yes the end user rebooted


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

donnj said:


> when I attempt to access the file I get an error that it is locked for editing but it does give me, not the end user an option for read only


does it state that the e.u. is the one in it?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

also, in the directory where the file resides, look for the temp file created when it was last opened, then delelte that......here's a link I found:
http://www.techimo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22638


----------



## donnj (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt help. I will let you know tomorrow if it worked


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

glad to be of soivus.....<tips hat>


----------



## donnj (Sep 16, 2005)

problem solved ! thank you very much.

Regards, donnj


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

fantastic......glad we could help, and hope to see you back.


----------

